# Faint positive 7 days before period?



## LittleDevil12

Has anyone else had a faint faint positive a week before their expected period? 

I'm going to wait a few days to test again but just wondered if anyone had very early faint positives? I used a 10mlU strip test. 

I had an ectopic in December 14 which I had a fallopian tube removed (ouchy) 

Many thanks :) 
(p.s ignore the picture of the test in my profile that was from December last year)


----------



## Sarah_mw

Hello! My period is due tomorrow, I tested Monday on a first response, and nothing, I could even imagine a line, something made me test the Tuesday (12dpo) and I got a faint line again on fr, tested Wednesday morning and this morning and more lines, then this afternoon got a "pregnant" on the digital test.
If your seeing a faint line it's detecting the hormone in your urine so it's more than likely a positive! Keep me updated please! Would mean we're due similar time x


----------



## ashleyg

When I was pregnant with my daughter I got a positive test a week before my period was due. Good luck!!


----------



## LittleDevil12

heres two pics its very hard to get a picture using my phone camera as the lighting make it hard :wacko: it was with a ebay midstream test not sure on the mUl of it (il double check)

i took this this morning and its a lot darker than the last one 

if i am indeed pregnant , then it will be constant worry wether i have another ectopic as my bodys renown for not doing well in pregnancy's :cry:
 



Attached Files:







57df51ce-b052-4da6-b90b-247fb78e4201.JPG
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 32









1c3c9c98-db95-46a2-89d7-0320adcd9f6c.JPG
File size: 27 KB
Views: 37


----------



## LittleDevil12

oh yeah im due on next thursday (2 nd july)


----------



## became

I'd say :bfp: :)


----------



## LittleDevil12

thank you .. im hoping it sticks in the right place this time .. i cant even tell my partner till ive had a scan at 6 weeks as he would just worry otherwise and try and take a un paid day of work , which we cant afford to do :/

p.s the sensitivity of the test was 20mIU/ml :)


----------



## Thisismyyear

I got a positive at 8 DPO yesterday and I was equally surprised. I see the line in your test, looks good! Test again tomorrow or in a couple of days. I got a few comments on my announcement yesterday from ladies that said they also got their BFP at 8 dpo so that was reassuring x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Any update?


----------



## LittleDevil12

wannabemomy37 said:


> Any update?

Hi all .. I came on my period so can't understand the positives :'/ 

Never mind .. maybe next time (in a few days :) )


----------

